# WEBEASY How to keep the font the same size on each page for the title



## Kathyb820 (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm new here and VERY thankful for this site. I need some help - BAD!!! 

I am having problems with having the title font stay the same size on each page. I know there is a way to make this happen but I cannot find it anywhere in the Web Easy book.

PLUS...it was all okay when I first designed it. At least I thought so. Now I noticed that once the site *The Flower Girl - Home* has been uploaded that everyone sees the site differently. I used Edwardian Script and some people see that font only on the last page and the other 3 pages are HUGE blocky font like Times Roman or something. Others see it just fine the way I created it. Both using Mozilla and/or IE. I am so confused! I am hoping that doing this one move that I spoke about above will make the difference. Not to mention....there is a background line going down the back page for some reason. Arrgggghhh! :upset:

The biggest problem I have right now with all this, is that with all the pictures that are on here it REALLY slows down my computer. I need more memory. So once I make any changes, viewing it in a browser prior to publishing is a pain and takes a long while. Then uploading...whew...don't even ask. So I need everything to be as the best it can be so I do not have repeat the process. I am sure you can understand my pain...hehe!
*ONE MORE FINAL QUESTION PLEASE*...since this all kinda works together I also need to know how I can move (if possible) the Web Easy program off my laptop hard drive and put it on this Toshiba portable hard drive I bought. Is that possible to do without losing the files that I have already created? OH HELP ME PLEASE with all this!!! 


*BIG THANKS! ) ray:
*


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

Kathyb820 said:


> I'm new here and VERY thankful for this site. I need some help - BAD!!!
> 
> Welcome to TSF.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kathyb820 (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you so much for your reply and compliments. I give up on this font problem. I just redid the site and was all proud and sure enough the girl that I created the site for sees it all blocky again. Would this font thing have anything to do with say a word program like Microsoft Word? Meaning if they did not have it? I think I am going to create it as a jpeg somehow and then everyone will see it fine. Who has more fun huh?
Thanks again!!!


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

I agree that making a jpg would be the easiest solution. Coding can be so frustrating because it'll show perfect on one browser and not on another. Even within IE one version to the next it can be different. Not having microsoft word on her computer shouldn't have anything to do with it in my opinion. She may need more fonts. You may also suggest to her to empty her cache as she may be seeing a cached version of the page and not the new version. This can also be achieved by having her refresh the page once she's on it.


----------



## Kathyb820 (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks but she has always seen it this way from the beginning. I am just going to do an image and not worry about it anymore. It is mentally exhausting....hehehe!
Thanks again for everything!


----------



## Jack Yan (Mar 29, 2011)

Kathy, I see you have used a graphic as your solution, but to answer your original question, here’s what was going on.

As Mcorton stated, part of the issue was that your audience did not have the same font installed on their machines. That’s why their browsers substituted your Edwardian Script for something else. Unless you were font-linking or using some sort of Flash replacement, people will see a page’s text only in the fonts they have on their computers.

The other issue is the size. The best lay explanation I can give you is that the lowercase in a script is very small. The lowercase in this text (most likely Verdana) is very tall. So 10 pt in Edwardian Script will look a lot smaller than 10 pt in Verdana. But if you look at the capitals, they’re roughly the same height.

The more complex explanation is that every typeface designer will set his or her heights differently, which will affect how the fonts appear. You’ll even see differences between manufacturers for the same typeface designs.


----------

